
Ask HN: If we ever create the AI, would we be considered gods for it? - pacavaca
And if that could happen, then could there be a god who created us?<p>It may not be ruling&#x2F;guiding&#x2F;loving&#x2F;hating us in any way, but what if something else has actually triggered the development of life on the Earth intentionally?
======
ddingus
US Gods?

Surely you jest! We shit where we eat, multiply like rabbits, kill one another
regularly, chant, pound drums...

Personally, I often wonder if there isn't some sort of sign a dozen or so
light years out:

Avoid Contact

We are kind of a mess really, as a species. If we managed to create an AI that
is sentient, I would call us lucky, and or foolish.

Take this comment with a large grain of salt. Just idle thoughts for some
perspective.

------
onion2k
_If we ever create the AI, would we be considered gods for it?_

No. An AI isn't going to just magic its way in to existence. There needs to be
a huge amount of effort and work put in by people. If anything, if we manage
to create an intelligent "lifeform" that we bestow with feelings and wants
that adds more weight to the idea that god (in the miraculous sense of the
word) is not real.

